# Holloween Recipes



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Pumpkin Bread Pudding

1 cup heavy cream
3/4 cup canned solid-pack pumpkin
1/2 cup whole milk
1/2 cup sugar
2 large eggs plus 1 yolk
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
Pinch of ground cloves
5 cups cubed (1-inch) day-old baguette or crusty bread
3/4 stick unsalted butter, melted

Preheat oven to 350°F with rack in middle.

Whisk together cream, pumpkin, milk, sugar, eggs, yolk, salt, and spices in a bowl.

Toss bread cubes with butter in another bowl, then add pumpkin mixture and toss to coat. Transfer to an ungreased 8-inch square baking dish and bake until custard is set, 25 to 30 minutes.

Fresh Yams with Orange Sauce

6 large sweet potatoes
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon
Juice of 3 oranges
2 tablespoons orange peel, grated
1/8 lb butter
Marshmallows
Sprinkle of nutmeg

Preheat oven to 350F. Boil sweet potatoes. Slice and place in 9 x 13 inch pan sprayed with Pam. Combine sugar, orange juice, butter and cinnamon; bring to boil. Pour over yams. Sprinkle with nutmeg; bake 30 minutes. Before the last 5 minutes, cover with marshmallows until light brown. 

Pumpkin Gingerbread 

INGREDIENTS 
3 cups sugar 
1 cup vegetable oil 
4 eggs 
2/3 cup water 
1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
1 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground cloves 
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 



DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease two 9x5 inch loaf pans. 
In a large mixing, combine sugar, oil and eggs; beat until smooth. Add water and beat until well blended. Stir in pumpkin, ginger, allspice and cinnamon. 
In medium bowl, combine flour, soda, salt, and baking powder. Add dry ingredients to pumpkin mixture and blend just until all ingredients are mixed. Divide batter between prepared pans. 
Bake in preheated oven until toothpick comes out clean, about 1 hour. 


Yummy yum yum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yummy yum yum and awesome!:2thumb:

Sounds Great!!!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Impossible Pumpkin Pie*

3/4 c sugar
1/2 c bisquick (recipe to follow)
2 T butter
13 oz.can evaporated milk (which are now 12 oz.:gaah
2 eggs 
16 oz. can of pumpkin
2 - 3 t pumpkin pie spice
2 t vanilla

This pie will make its own crust. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth. Pour into well greased 9 inch, deep dish pie pan.
Bake at 350 for 1 hour and 15 minutes or untill knife comes out clean.
Let cool completely ... (my son has never let that happen )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pumpkin Bread Pudding

It is great ... Thanks!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

What, and you did not invite me!!!! sniff sniff boooo hoooo


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

How pumpkin pies are made...


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

:lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

catsraven said:


> What, and you did not invite me!!!! sniff sniff boooo hoooo


Welll ... sorry ...

but a great recipe ...


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is what I spent the 30th and 31st doing. Not very survival related but fun.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

snappy, those are fantastic! You did a great job! Now I'm hungry, as well as entertained!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> How pumpkin pies are made...


:melikey::beercheer::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

By the way, harley, I like your new avatar photo!


----------

